# I need front tires for my Agracat 200



## HardWorkinWoman (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello! I live in Oklahoma City and I am looking for front tires for my Agracat 200 tractor. The size I need is 26x7.50-12. Do anyone know where I might be able to find the size I need? Thanks in advance.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

thats a Chinese tractor, jinma.....you are going to have a hell of a time finding that size tire. The company went belly up in 2004........the Agracat tire sizes were unique to that company, you might have to change the tire size or find, if you can, some good used ones.

You can call these people and they will do their best to help you out
http://www.millertire.com/categories/compact-tractor-tires/


----------



## HardWorkinWoman (Nov 1, 2017)

You are correct! I have had a hell of a time finding the size I need. And yes it is a Chinese tractor. However, yesterday I found two sources that have what I need. They are expensive as hell though!! A company named Asian Tractor Parts sell them for $200 plus shipping . The other source is Affordable Tractors, they sell them for about $150 plus shipping. After calling about ten different companies they are the only two that I could find who have the size tire I need. Thank you for responding to my post and providing the link to another source.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you're welcome


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is your tractor 2 or 4 wheel drive? If it's 2WD, could you find a replacement Jinma wheel and tire combo that may fit?


----------

